# Can Bohning Blazers compete in FITA at 90 meters?



## Barry O'Regan (Nov 2, 2008)

*Summary*

While Bohning Blazers popularity are also a standard for Bowhunters and 3d shooters the world over, I wanted to see how they perform from 45 meters out to 90 meters with a 3 degree helical.

While this is unorthodox in the FITA world where lower profile straight or offset vanes are used.

For those who compete in FITA shoots under the Bowhunter Division, this article is for you as well as for 3D shooters who at times need the confidence for those long shots. 

First, I wanted to see how a 3 degree helical on my Bohning Blazers would perform when mated with Fat Victory HV 400s carbon arrows.

As a fairly competent archer, I figured with the 3 degree helical spin and fatter carbon shafts I would get better arrow control (steering) and long range accuracy along with line cutting ability.

*
Preliminary Testing
*
Here are preliminary tests so far and the results in shooting Bohning Blazers with the 3 degree helical vanes from May 2011.

While I could only spend an hour on the range, it was enough time to rough dial in my sights to reach 90 meters.

The wind was blowing to the east at 7 knots, even with the wind the preliminary results were impressive.

I think you will agree the results are impressive in the photos attached.


*Conclusions *

While the rough dial in photos show it can be done and hit the gold, even under mild wind conditions.

Once I tune my stabilizer weights, work with my draw weight adjustments for that draw weight sweet spot, play with point weights I am certain these Bohning Blazer arrows will be consistent in grouping and accuracy in a FITA shoot.

The photos show that for 3D shooters and Bowhunters looking for those far reaching shots can be confident their Bohning Blazers will guide their arrows to their mark.

*
Specifications for the Review*


Bohning Blazers achieved their 3 degree helical using the Bohning Helix Tower Fletching Jig in order to give a great precise helical every time arrow to arrow.

The arrow used was a Victory arrow with a 100 grain point, 28 inches long with a total weight of 330 grains.

The bow used is a 2008 Hoyt Pro Elite, set at 58 pound draw weight with a 29 inch draw.

*Conclusion*

3D shooters need an edge to get that last point, Bowhunters need the edge as well when it comes to accuracy in adverse conditions, so far it looks like *Bohning products* like the Bohning Blazers, with a helical twist by the Bohning Helix Tower Jig can give you that edge. 


*In ending*

When the weather clears, I will be out on the range, getting those *Bohning Blazers *as tight and as accurate and update this post.


----------

